# Please critique (Stacking is hard!)



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

I've tried to learn about GSD conformation, but I thought it might be easier learn if I can compare my own dog.  

Please tell me what you think of his build. I know he is taller than the standard at 30 inches at the shoulder and his feet seem kind of flat, and maybe his ears are too big? Not sure if there's a standard for that, lol!
He's still a little thin. He was 75 pounds when he came into the rescue and is now 85 pounds. I'd like to see him with maybe 5 more pounds, so his hips and spine don't jut out so much.

By the way, stacking is super hard. I decided to try it on a whim, it was too dark outside and my 13 and 7 year old helpers were not so...helpful. I came in and looked at the pictures and realized we didn't have the back legs correct, so we tried again inside.

Thanks in advance for any comments!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

You'll want to bring the leg on the other side of the one facing the cameraman up under the penis/knee. The leg closest to the camera should be pulled back so the hock is straight up and down. Front legs should be straight and evenly side by side.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Ibrahim (May 12, 2010)

Good type black/tan GSD, large size of medium strength, good size of head, ears set a bit wide, muzzle a bit long, good proportions; length to height and chest to leg. Short neck, Good high withers of good length, a strong level back, short croup that is slightly steep, very good hind angulation, strong hocks and tight feet, good underline, strong pasterns, clean in the front but does not stand his fore legs under his withers, lacks in fore chest development, short front upper arm, shoulder blade placed slightly forward. Overall a nice male with good overall expression, pay attention to what previous poster said and you can make a better stack.

Ibrahim


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Wild Wolf, thanks for the tips! I'll definitely work on that for next time. It was hard to get his legs apart - he was very good natured about it, but he was shifting around. And then of course once I got him anywhere near in position, a kid or my other dog would wander by and distract him. 

lbrahim, thanks for the critique! Very informative and I think I can learn a lot from it (will have to compare it with a chart of GSD conformation.) I'm big on learning everything I can about things I'm passionate about. It doesn't matter to me if he's not perfect, but I enjoy learning all I can about this amazing breed. I thought there was something up with his ears! He does hold them far apart a lot of the time, as he's been recovering from an ear infection since the end of June; I think it's finally almost gone. Even when his ears are pricked up, they seem farther apart than a lot of the shepherds I've seen. I consider it part of his charm.

He doesn't have much muscle tone and it doesn't take much exercise to tire him. I don't think he was walked often in his previous homes, judging from the way he pulls on the leash (this is getting better every day!) I'd love to see some muscle on his chest, hindquarters, and legs.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

